# Paxil weight gain



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Anyone able to loose any of the weight?I have gain so much weight, been on 40mg for a year and going to taper off after holidays, my body cant take any more weight. I dont eat much at all, and still gain weight. I feel great but the weight.Anyone who can help?


----------



## snickers32471 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi 3fans8. I have been on Paxil for almost 2 years now and I have gained about 25 pounds. I've tried to cut down on food and that still didn't help! I just think that there is something in Paxil that changes your metabolism. I know 2 others who also complained of extreme weight gain. Although this side effect isn't physically appealing, I would rather be heavier than not being able to enjoy my life by having bathroom issues. Good Luck!!!!


----------

